# Indianapolis Snow Pics



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Here is a group of pictures from snow we have had this winter:









Sun getting ready to come up with 12"-13" snow from lot piled up, lot salted already doing spot salting for re-freeze areas.









Piles on big storm prior to salting, yes that is a MacAllisers Deli in the green light behind the pile it is TALL!








Backhoe at another job doing work during the day pushing drivelanes and entry roads.








This is a lot that doesn't get salt, big piles of snow!

I hope we get at least one more snowfall this year, just thought I'd share some pics!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Here is a few more:
















Pics from same lot with backhoe and truck just a 2.5" snow fall.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

looks great. you do nice work.Keep it up


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Great pictures! Looks like you have been busy this winter, like most of us. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet piles, backhoes, and truck


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice pics. Haven't plowed in over a month and I'm itching


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Hamelfire;752569 said:


> Nice pics. Haven't plowed in over a month and I'm itching


Great pictures! Yea me too wisconsin hasnt had real snow for about a month too.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

nice pics , huge piles


----------

